# Well, this is a little suprising...



## Rane Longfox (Oct 21, 2004)

this is rather... well, odd...

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99996565


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 22, 2004)

Not odd - part of something I call "Dispersion Theory", which I formulated in 1997, and thought I could discretely slip into a few published works.

 However, by the time I'm published science will probably have finally caught up with me and described major parts of it - so maybe I should just put the whole damn thing on the web and see.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 22, 2004)

I think thats a good idea



I still don't get this. Maybe I have a small brain?


----------

